
TwitCode – A Microblog for Developers - aicoutos
https://twitcode.com/
======
verdverm
Might need to change the name

~~~
aicoutos
legal issues?

~~~
verdverm
Twit is often considered derogatory slang, so a connotation issue.

~~~
aicoutos
I understand. thought it would be an interesting prefix for a known format,
like wikileaks wiki.

researching i found that the word has existed since 2009
[https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=twitcode](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=twitcode)

~~~
verdverm
Just saying, I didn't click through because of the name. Also, yet another dev
blog platform

~~~
aicoutos
yes another, dev.to is cool but is a blog not a microblog.

twitcode is the first dev focused microblog I've ever seen.

------
aicoutos
details at [https://dev.to/aicoutos/twitcode-a-microblog-for-
developers-...](https://dev.to/aicoutos/twitcode-a-microblog-for-
developers-2909)

